# One Question about plugs...



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Are they effective when wading or only for trolling?


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

They are highly effective for both. In fact like I said I prefer using plugs and I don't have a boat , I use them when I wade. 

The only difference is that if you use them from the boat on a river and you are back trolling you are basically at the mercy of the river on how you are gonna do that day. Conditions have to be not perfect but near there for plugs to be effective unless you are actively casting from the boat. If you do not have enough current you will not get near the bottom.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*I never heard ANYBODY using plugs while casting but i guess ?? We use a drop back method when using them but that is the only way i use them..It doesnt take that much current for them to work and when spawn,waxies arent working usually the plugs do but it depends on the day and obviously the fish.. *


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

I got this guy off of a gold and red tad polly last saturday.

Its quite simple actually, you get a plug the a rod and a reel and then you cast it into the river.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *I never heard ANYBODY using plugs while casting but i guess ?? We use a drop back method when using them but that is the only way i use them..It doesnt take that much current for them to work and when spawn,waxies arent working usually the plugs do but it depends on the day and obviously the fish.. *


Thats all we used before we had a boat.We just went down to the launch to check it out and saw folks catching fish casting plugs so we tryed it.Used what they was and started catching fish as well.I like casting down stream and bring it in real slow.Depending on water levs you can cover alot of ground.Mich


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I spend the majority of my Steelhead time (what little I get with a newborn) on the Clinton but have to make it over to the Huron soon.

NICE FISH USMC!

Thanks for the tips everyone. There are lots of scenarios I can catch fish in, but have yet to bag a river salmon/steelhead hence my dumb questions.

Thanks everyone, the learning curve continues...


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

there is a guy i have seen on the clinton who fishes a baitcasting reel on a long casting rod, with a small inline planer board. he uses that to present his plugs. i dont know if that guy reads this site, but his method must work well because its all i see him using, so maybe if he reads this he could chime in. after i build a new rod for my spinning reel, i think i might look into a baitcasting steelhead setup just so i can do what he does.

here is one of the mini planer boards, i am assuming this is what works.
http://www.cabelas.com/reviews-cdn/...v=product-_-8815-_-RLP-_-014633-_-footer_link


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have always wanted to try side planing like this.... 

http://www.******************/skills/castspin/articles/side_plan/sp.html


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I have heard of that dude, his legend grows.

What advantages would using something like that offer? Keeping the plug/lure in one spot for an extended time?

If I am just learning I think I am a ways off from using planer boards while wading!!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Yes. That is one of the advantages to plugs is to keep it in the fish's face. If wading, sometimes you can position yourself in the shallows above a hole and drop it back that way, or get on the high side of where a deep cut runs along the shore aka fish it from the "wrong" side. You can also cast and let it quarter it's way across the current.

If using a side planer, the Luhr Jensen one is a PITA. If you can find Big Jon Mini Otters, those were much easier to use.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Its quite simple actually, you get a plug the a rod and a reel and then you cast it into the river.

*Wow.....*

*I guess i didnt realize that way of fishing for steelhead because i DONT WADE AND i Own a boat and i dont fish around the boat launches i leave that for people that dont have a boat................*


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I am not clear on what to make of that last post...


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Its a clear and utter insult its very specific. The only thing he left out was what corner he made his money on to get that boat.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey USMCEOD, I picked up some of them plugs for Satuday. I tried to send you a PM since yesterday, your box is full. PM me when you get a chance.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

I want to say thank you to all the people that have constructive things to say and tips to help each other out and so on. Its great when you meet people from the site out on your favorite river and I've actually made some friends that I see on a regular besides sports from this site.

Its a shame though that there are people that are so bad off that not even a hunting or fishing hobby can consume the part of the mind that allows for the person to act in a childish nature. Please be aware that if you throw things at me on this site you are not gonna get a flame war or a scene.

I will fight when I am right and stand down when I am wrong. But if you do not have anything to say that is gonna help me catch more fish or is meaningful in a negative or deragotory way then please keep it to yourself. I don't mind constructive criticism but its starting to get out of hand. Makes me wonder where all the "Well Balanced and Fair" moderators are.


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

USMCEOD,


Dude, that is a pretty steelie shown above... love the colors on it!  yeah the gold and red tadpollies work great, I also really enjoy the lemon lime ones


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya I had a huge Bite by atleast a 8 LBer on that Lime Lipped Tad Polly but of course thats the one that got away.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Dobes hasn't commented on this topic yet?
He must be under the weather - normally, this would've triggered a four paragraph diatribe by him...


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Everyone,

I would like to congratulate Kype on adding yet another cocky , arrogant , unecessary comment. 

Way to go Kype :woohoo1:


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

I joined this site oh, probably 2 years ago was immediately impressed by the caliber of its members and the graciousness of them in sharing information and trying to put me on to fish. 

I stayed with this site and progressed to the point where I sometimes am even able to help out others while still learning.

I will consider leaving the site if the stuff I have been reading lately continues. I just don't see a place for cocky jerks on the river. 

I also view fishing as an escape. Why would I come here to communicate with those types of people when I deal with them all the time in everyday life?

Let's keep it on topic, clean, relevant and respectful. And above all let's not take cheap shots at members who don't have the same financial power.

I like a good-natured ribbing as much as anyone, I like to sarcastically rip spin fishermen because I prefer to fly, but I do it in a good-natured way and always follow it up with an admission that I spin fish also...

Cut the crap...Stay on topic...Ignore idiot comments


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello all , I'm back after my unfair ban . As for pluggin , I have to say castin plugs from shore has been a method that has landed me many nice steelies over the years . If waxies or spawn arent workin on a particular day , cast plugs . It might just be the bait their lookin for .

Hey kype , is that a good enough comment for you ? If you need some help catchin fish let me know .


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Dobes, did you get my pm? just want to make sure I didn't send it to the wrong person, like I did with Michigander...


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Steelplugger said:


> Hey Dobes, did you get my pm? just want to make sure I didn't send it to the wrong person, like I did with Michigander...


Michigander1, Steelplunger when you going to get it right ,Mich


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah that was the problem, I forgot the 1 lol  sorry about that


----------

